# Chicago support group?



## jazz78 (Mar 26, 2001)

Are there any IBS support groups in the Chicago area? If not, is anyone out there interested in forming one? I'd like to hear from you.


----------



## jb007 (Jun 9, 2002)

I live in an Indiana suburb just outside the Chicago city limits in NW Indiana - Purdue University has an extension in Woodmar - I used to work in downtown Chicago.I've had tremendous bowel problems over the years, and I now treat my condition solely with holistic measures - wouldn't trade for the world.I'd be glad to talk to you about a local support group, but I must tell you, that I am very anti-organized medicine on this topic.I believe in alternative methods of dealing with this - so bear this mind before contacting me.Doug C.(219) 845-5369


----------

